# biting insects in my van



## delicagirl (Aug 2, 2019)

my van spent a lot of time off road earlier this year.  it does house a few spiders and several flies. recently i was camped in a field with others for a week and was bitten overnight many times in between my toes, legs, bum ...  everywhere really.  no one else complained of bites, so i guess its critters living in my van. 

i am tempted to get a fly spray and spray copiously and leave it shut overnight then vent it for a few days...   but i am worried about fumes/toxic stuff lodging in the fabrics inside as i have sensitive lungs....     

my overhead cab bed has foam underlay stapled to the roof which is nice and toasty in the winter but i wonder if an insect spray might impregnate this material....

has anyone else done this please ?  if so which product did you use....... thanks


----------



## mikejay (Aug 2, 2019)

You could try something like this but not sure if it would get into the fabric and your lungs https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fogger-Spider-BedBug-Cockroach-Pest-Stop/dp/B01H2SR3R0

Mike


----------



## izwozral (Aug 2, 2019)

You could try citronella, it comes in spray, oil or candle form. We have been plagued by flies since the farmer spread silage on the fields, definite improvement since burning the candles.

I am very gentle at dabbing cream on sensitive areas Delish.


----------



## GreggBear (Aug 2, 2019)

Not a very good farmer if he's spreading silage on the fields. Might find its manure instead.....


----------



## daygoboy (Aug 2, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> my van spent a lot of time off road earlier this year.  it does house a few spiders and several flies. recently i was camped in a field with others for a week and was bitten overnight many times in between my toes, legs, bum ...  everywhere really.  no one else complained of bites, so i guess its critters living in my van.



Critters, strange name for a bloke.


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 2, 2019)

GreggBear said:


> Not a very good farmer if he's spreading silage on the fields. Might find its manure instead.....


   i always thought silage WAS manure ?


----------



## mark61 (Aug 2, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> i always thought silage WAS manure ?



Silage becomes manure once eaten.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 2, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> i always thought silage WAS manure ?



Silage is mainly stored in a large clamp ( concrete walled enclosure ) then covered with black plastic with tyres placed on top on farms.

It then cooks and matures then is fed to the animals over winter.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Aug 2, 2019)

Re the original post, you might not like this   ..........................  have you considered they could be bed bugs ?


----------



## 1807truckman (Aug 2, 2019)

biting insects in my van, when I saw this title my first thought was,
 why are you biting insects in your van?












Urology nurses just take the pee.


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 2, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> Re the original post, you might not like this   ..........................  have you considered they could be bed bugs ?



yes i did wonder ....  how would i know and how would i get rid of them ?


----------



## harrow (Aug 2, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> Re the original post, you might not like this   ..........................  have you considered they could be bed bugs ?



Your wasp spray will kill those house guests, as well as any wasps !

Ficam Dust


----------



## izwozral (Aug 2, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> yes i did wonder ....  how would i know and how would i get rid of them ?



The best way of getting rid of bed bugs is the bouncy bouncy method, it works best if one person lays on top of another. I am also very good at bouncy bouncy.

Oh, bed bugs tend to be in their thousands, quite small and yes, they do bite. We bought a second hand mattress from the Johnny Roadhouse shop in Manchester, when we were poor young hippies. First morning when we got up, we were both covered head to toe in bites, the bed was swarming with the little buggers. We took the mattress back and complained very loudly so everyone could hear, got our money back plus an extra £5 which paid for our Lebanese Gold for the weekend, now that cured the itching!!


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 2, 2019)

1807truckman said:


> biting insects in my van, when I saw this title my first thought was,
> why are you biting insects in your van?
> 
> 
> ...


That was my first thought, I thought it is her van so she can bite what she wants in it


----------



## Debroos (Aug 2, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> Silage is mainly stored in a large clamp ( concrete walled enclosure ) then covered with black plastic with tyres placed on top on farms.
> 
> It then cooks and matures then is fed to the animals over winter.



The stuff you see in the round black plastic bales in the fields is also silage....similar process as above.

The really smelly manure that is so common now is slurry, manure and water putrefying nicely. Very unenvironmental.

Strawy manure is much better.


----------



## daygoboy (Aug 2, 2019)

Mitsubishi Japanese import, could be nipping Nipponese Kama Karzi futon 
bugs waking from 20 year hibernation.


When mozzies get too much for me I have a simple plug in 12v device
which burns a perfumed chemical impregnated cardboard disc. Works
well.
Someone gave me a 12v flying insect electrocutor, a small fluorescent tube
attracts the insect which then gets fried on a charged up grid, never used it,
but its ready should the chemical item fail. It's only mozzies I'm after.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 2, 2019)

Ok, ok, it wasn't silage, it was slurry. I'm a townie by birth who is still trying to work out which one is the cow and which one is the sheep. I do know the farmer drives a weird looking Ferrari with two massive wheels on the back, two little ones on the front and has a strange spikey spoiler and it only seems capable of doing 20 mph.


----------



## witzend (Aug 2, 2019)

mikejay said:


> You could try something like this but not sure if it would get into the fabric and your lungs https://www.amazon.co.uk/Fogger-Spider-BedBug-Cockroach-Pest-Stop/dp/B01H2SR3R0 Mike



I regularly use these twice a year  Insecto 4 x Smoke Insect Bomb - Moth Cluster Fly Wasp Mite Killer Control 3.5g 7426818326102 | eBay


----------



## martinmartin (Aug 2, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> my van spent a lot of time off road earlier this year.  it does house a few spiders and several flies. recently i was camped in a field with others for a week and was bitten overnight many times in between my toes, legs, bum ...  everywhere really.  no one else complained of bites, so i guess its critters living in my van.
> 
> i am tempted to get a fly spray and spray copiously and leave it shut overnight then vent it for a few days...   but i am worried about fumes/toxic stuff lodging in the fabrics inside as i have sensitive lungs....
> 
> ...



It's a mistake to allow insects to take up residence in your motorhome however your intentions, l love nature but don't leave it unchecked. After having similar regular bites because l ignored odd looking spiders residing in the van,thinking they'd be natural fly killers, l removed the bedding, opened all cuboards and used fly spray,a smoke bomb as suggested  would be more thorough. Sleep tight don't let the fleas bite :::sleep-027:


----------



## trevskoda (Aug 2, 2019)

Any critter that bites me will be dead in seconds.:scared:
Drink lots of booze and if they bite you can catch them cause they will be taking one step forward and two back.:lol-053::lol-053::lol-053:


----------



## martinmartin (Aug 2, 2019)

That sounds like the pochanga.


----------



## Tezza33 (Aug 2, 2019)

izwozral said:


> Ok, ok, it wasn't silage, it was slurry. I'm a townie by birth who is still trying to work out which one is the cow and which one is the sheep.


The cow is the one you play with the udders,the sheep is the one you *kiss, * I thought you knew that



I changed **** to '*kiss*' it seemed friendlier


----------



## witzend (Aug 3, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> i am tempted to get a fly spray and spray copiously and leave it shut overnight then vent it for a few days...   but i am worried about fumes/toxic stuff lodging in the fabrics inside as i have sensitive lungs....
> has anyone else done this please ?  if so which product did you use....... thanks





delicagirl said:


> yes i did wonder ....  how would i know and how would i get rid of them ?



Try the smoke bombs when I use them I leave the van shut up for 24 hrs after setting them off leave all cupboards open and carpets raised to allow smoke to get in every where. When I open the van just leave it open for a couple of hrs and have never noticed any fumes/smells remaining. It says kills All flying and crawling insects in the advert and I've never seen anything to suspect its not correct.


----------



## Gnomus (Aug 3, 2019)

No experience with the van thankfully but as a Council housing officer in the past, would always organise a fumigation for any infestation, a spray can is fine for a few insects but if you think you have a significant number and they may be established or breeding, you are going to need to get into every nook and cranny and launder the bedding etc. I note your chest problem so when you have finished obviously thorough venting is critical. Dont be too scared to get a few quotes, if your chest is that bad, let someone else have a go, a professional will be licensed to use more powerful chemicals, should get eggs and larvae as well, and should test the air to make sure that the toxin level has dropped before you go back in.

 If you DIY, you may also want to think about more than one go in case any eggs survive. Sounds scary but it makes sense to me.  

The hippy solution is a reasonable alternative smoke it in the van see if the mites chill, make friends with them,  live and let live man.

Good luck


----------



## witzend (Aug 3, 2019)

CHBrinton said:


> If you DIY, you may also want to think about more than one go in case any eggs survive. Sounds scary but it makes sense to me.  Good luck



Do it regularly I do mine twice a year each time while at home


----------



## GreggBear (Aug 3, 2019)

Debroos said:


> The stuff you see in the round black plastic bales in the fields is also silage....similar process as above.
> 
> The really smelly manure that is so common now is slurry, manure and water putrefying nicely. Very unenvironmental.
> 
> Strawy manure is much better.




Its not unenvironmental, it's called "organic"


----------



## witzend (Aug 3, 2019)

GreggBear said:


> Its not unenvironmental, it's called "organic"



What I always think of is that slightly dirty air conditioning systems have caused all sorts of health problems yet farmers are allowed to spray slurry over their fields and thousands of people breath in the smell


----------



## daygoboy (Aug 3, 2019)

Eat garlic based meals that's what we continentals do to keep biting insects 
at bay, hopefully. It's the permeating pong through the skin that does it. 
And even if you don't believe that, then the halitosis it gives you will keep the
area around your van clear of human pests better than a SOG vent.


----------



## Debroos (Aug 3, 2019)

GreggBear said:


> Its not unenvironmental, it's called "organic"



Just because it is organic doesn't necessarily mean it is good.

Farmers have huge amounts of slurry and often break the rules as they are desperate to use it leading to run off into watercourses and other areas (or because they don't give a damn!)
This results in major and minor river pollution.

You could argue that slurry and manure are no longer that organic as cows, especially the ones that are kept in sheds are given all sorts of chemicals to keep them healthy and reproductive...not to mention pigs!

 Air pollution from ammonia is rising more than any other form. When the nitrogen from the ammonia is blown and combines with urban air pollutants it produces PM2.5 one of the worst of the smaller particulates that enter the lungs.

“PM2.5 is probably responsible for somewhere between half and three-quarters of the total harm we derive as humans from air pollution,” said Alastair Lewis, director for composition research at the National Centre for Atmospheric Science. About half of PM2.5 in urban areas comes from ammonia."

Whilst it is fairly simple for farmers to address this problem it would cost a fair bit and most farmers run on very small margins mostly driven by our demand for ever cheaper food.


----------



## Debroos (Aug 3, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> my van spent a lot of time off road earlier this year.  it does house a few spiders and several flies. recently i was camped in a field with others for a week and was bitten overnight many times in between my toes, legs, bum ...  everywhere really.  no one else complained of bites, so i guess its critters living in my van.
> 
> i am tempted to get a fly spray and spray copiously and leave it shut overnight then vent it for a few days...   but i am worried about fumes/toxic stuff lodging in the fabrics inside as i have sensitive lungs....
> 
> ...



I would worry too about breathing in sprays etc. I guess giving it several days with doors and windows open should help..
Washing as much bedding in a hot wash should help too.
If whatever it is hasn't laid eggs it should be dead soon!


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 3, 2019)

daygoboy said:


> Mitsubishi Japanese import, could be nipping Nipponese Kama Karzi futon
> bugs waking from 20 year hibernation.
> 
> 
> ...



do you mean something like this?   

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00BXE6VJQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


i have ordered some of these plus some citronella candles to put in there after i have washed the bedding...  i used these in the '70's in the middle east and they were fabulous for getting rid of mossies.....


----------



## daygoboy (Aug 3, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> do you mean something like this?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00BXE6VJQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...



Similar in that they both give off a vapour, but the one I have is energised by placing the
impregnated cardboard disc in a heated 12v (very low wattage)receptacle, used to be sold
in virtually every caravan camping shop, very effective. But you do have to keep windows
closed as much as is practicable.
Goes under the name SPIRA NO BITE 12V Vapour Producing mosquito killer. For use in caravans 
tents etc. Only a £5.99  25 years ago!


----------



## trixie88 (Aug 3, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> my van spent a lot of time off road earlier this year.  it does house a few spiders and several flies. recently i was camped in a field with others for a week and was bitten overnight many times in between my toes, legs, bum ...  everywhere really.  no one else complained of bites, so i guess its critters living in my van.
> 
> i am tempted to get a fly spray and spray copiously and leave it shut overnight then vent it for a few days...   but i am worried about fumes/toxic stuff lodging in the fabrics inside as i have sensitive lungs....
> 
> ...



our council have a service...pest control..including insects.etc.......look to see if your council do the same...it does cost tho....not sure how much....good luck DG......


----------



## caledonia (Aug 3, 2019)

Debroos said:


> Just because it is organic doesn't necessarily mean it is good.
> 
> Farmers have huge amounts of slurry and often break the rules as they are desperate to use it leading to run off into watercourses and other areas (or because they don't give a damn!)
> This results in major and minor river pollution.
> ...



What do you suggest? Teach the coo,s to use the toilet. Muck spreading is the natural thing to do and it’s been going forever.


----------



## Debroos (Aug 3, 2019)

caledonia said:


> What do you suggest? Teach the coo,s to use the toilet. Muck spreading is the natural thing to do and it’s been going forever.



Don't be facetious, of course they can't use a toilet!
The possible mental health problems due to insensitive training is very worrying.
 Disposable nappies are the only solution...or maybe washable ones!

You're right. No probs with muck spreading. It is much drier and usually has straw or other bedding in it so it stays where it is put.
Slurry has loads more water and therefore much more of it and has much more of a tendency to run off fields and give off ammonia.
It used to be that the most slurry came from washing out the milking parlour. Now that cows are kept in so much more there is loads more of it and slurry lagoons get full so it has to be spread regardless of whether conditions are right.

Makes a change from the usual forum posts on poo disposal!


----------



## izwozral (Aug 3, 2019)

Strap cassettes to the cows arse. Sorted!


----------



## Debroos (Aug 3, 2019)

izwozral said:


> Strap cassettes to the cows arse. Sorted!



2 subjects neatly rolled together!


----------



## witzend (Aug 3, 2019)

Debroos said:


> Slurry has loads more water and therefore much more of it and has much more of a tendency to run off fields and give off ammonia.
> It used to be that the most slurry came from washing out the milking parlour. Now that cows are kept in so much more there is loads more of it and slurry lagoons get full so it has to be spread regardless of whether conditions are right.!



There's a simple solution which farmers use when putting human waste on their fields it's directly injected into the soil a disc cuts a grove the waste is injected in it and soil folds back afterwards this should be the method for all slurry but it takes longer and costs more so they use the cheaper option spray it up into the air


----------



## ricc (Aug 4, 2019)

slurry comes in a range of consistancies,   from dirty water to sloppy cow poo.   the dirty water is a problem , theres just so much of it ,  all rain water on cattle yards becomes dirty water that has to be handled.   it flows away if not contained,  on the up side it can be pumped through pipes and spray irrigated relatively cheaply and when the ground is too wet for tractors.   the cow poo slurry is a lot thicker, more like the consistancy of wet concrete, it can be shovelled, the cylindrical tankers you see spraying it in the field use air pumps , vacuum to suck it into the tank and compressed air to blow it out.  you can use the same tanker for dirty water.    as a rule of thumb you work on a cow producing about 10 gallons of poo slurry per day during the winter months when they are housed plus whatever dirty water from rainfall on dirty concrete yards.   clean rainwater from roofs etc should be diverted to its own disposal system.
all livestock farmers view slurry as a valuable fertiliser so they arnt going to waste it by deliberately dumping it in water courses. not to mention the army of bureaucrats from the local council, water board etc running round with their rules and regulations.
  throwing it through the air to spread it is the only way of spreading it evenly,  injecting it into slots in the ground isnt the preferred option cos thick slurries wont spread evenly through the soil between the slots , a lot of fields are too stoney/rocky for it to work anyway so its normally only used for human sewage waste thats perceived to be a health hazzard if sprayed into the air.(and smells disgusting):goodnight

::goodnight:


----------



## Debroos (Aug 4, 2019)

ricc said:


> slurry comes in a range of consistancies,   from dirty water to sloppy cow poo.   the dirty water is a problem , theres just so much of it ,  all rain water on cattle yards becomes dirty water that has to be handled.   it flows away if not contained,  on the up side it can be pumped through pipes and spray irrigated relatively cheaply and when the ground is too wet for tractors.   the cow poo slurry is a lot thicker, more like the consistancy of wet concrete, it can be shovelled, the cylindrical tankers you see spraying it in the field use air pumps , vacuum to suck it into the tank and compressed air to blow it out.  you can use the same tanker for dirty water.    as a rule of thumb you work on a cow producing about 10 gallons of poo slurry per day during the winter months when they are housed plus whatever dirty water from rainfall on dirty concrete yards.   clean rainwater from roofs etc should be diverted to its own disposal system.
> all livestock farmers view slurry as a valuable fertiliser so they arnt going to waste it by deliberately dumping it in water courses. not to mention the army of bureaucrats from the local council, water board etc running round with their rules and regulations.
> throwing it through the air to spread it is the only way of spreading it evenly,  injecting it into slots in the ground isnt the preferred option cos thick slurries wont spread evenly through the soil between the slots , a lot of fields are too stoney/rocky for it to work anyway so its normally only used for human sewage waste thats perceived to be a health hazzard if sprayed into the air.(and smells disgusting):goodnight
> 
> ::goodnight:



Interesting that not all slurry will go through the injection system and a shame. 

I didn't mean that farmers were dumping slurry into watercourses in order to get rid of it, but that because they had a build up of slurry when the weather was wet (cos they are not supposed to spray in wet weather) that they sprayed it on their fields anyway and the run off entered the watercourses.
Whilst there are some prosecutions for the worst incidents there are very few compared to the amount that does go in...

Does anyone know if using slurry in a bio digestor produces a dry manure after the gas is removed or does it stay liquid?


----------



## witzend (Aug 4, 2019)

Debroos said:


> Interesting that not all slurry will go through the injection system and a shame.



Never heard that excuse before as it's possible to add water to get consistency right a neighbour isn't allowed to  spread slurry unless he injects it on several of his fields and he manages to inject but grumbles about cost and the time involved.


----------



## daygoboy (Aug 4, 2019)

Back to relevance to the thread title, can a pile of slurry or 
manure or indeed  human crap heaped in the centre of a van be expected 
to keep biting insects off a camper? :idea:
You know something like the well known joke why is donkey 
crap thrown at a Greek wedding, to keep flies off the ..........etc.


----------



## izwozral (Aug 4, 2019)

If you can send me a picture of the bite pattern on your bum Delish, I will study it very intently for a very long time and determine if I need to call round for an in depth examination..


----------



## Debroos (Aug 4, 2019)

witzend said:


> Never heard that excuse before as it's possible to add water to get consistency right a neighbour isn't allowed to  spread slurry unless he injects it on several of his fields and he manages to inject but grumbles about cost and the time involved.



How come he is not allowed to spread it unless he injects it? I thought it was voluntary...


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 4, 2019)

Debroos said:


> How come he is not allowed to spread it unless he injects it? I thought it was voluntary...



I'd rather they sprayed/injected slurry than injecting liquid offal....
Think the firm used to be Transorganics that did subsoil injection of slaughterhouse waste...
Smelled like death on a stick.


----------



## Debroos (Aug 4, 2019)

mistericeman said:


> I'd rather they sprayed/injected slurry than injecting liquid offal....
> Think the firm used to be Transorganics that did subsoil injection of slaughterhouse waste...
> Smelled like death on a stick.



Christ almighty.
Does that still happen?


----------



## witzend (Aug 4, 2019)

Debroos said:


> How come he is not allowed to spread it unless he injects it? I thought it was voluntary...



Close to human ocupied buildings an a school children where sent home when ever he sprayed slurry


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 5, 2019)

izwozral said:


> If you can send me a picture of the bite pattern on your bum Delish, I will study it very intently for a very long time and determine if I need to call round for an in depth examination..




here you go izzy   -    enjoy !!!!  Insect bites and stings - Symptoms
 - NHS


----------



## izwozral (Aug 5, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> here you go izzy   -    enjoy !!!!  Insect bites and stings - Symptoms
> - NHS



I feel cheated!:sad:


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 5, 2019)

so sorry  izzy ..... :lol-061:

i have got one of these burning in the van as we speak  https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00BXE6VJQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1  i will leave it in overnight with the windows shut and sleep in their tomorrow night  - lets see how effective this is....


----------



## izwozral (Aug 5, 2019)

Good luck Delish, keep us posted.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 6, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> so sorry  izzy ..... :lol-061:
> 
> i have got one of these burning in the van as we speak  https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00BXE6VJQ/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1  i will leave it in overnight with the windows shut and sleep in their tomorrow night  - lets see how effective this is....



I think you will find that citronella deters them but it will not kill them. You need a proper fogger for that.

Wash all your soft furnishings at 60 degrees, any lower won't get rid of whatever you've got.


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 6, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> I think you will find that citronella deters them but it will not kill them. You need a proper fogger for that.
> 
> Wash all your soft furnishings at 60 degrees, any lower won't get rid of whatever you've got.



thats gonna be a problem  Sharon.....  it would mean taking all the fabric (which is stapled to its base boards) off the cushions. i did  this when i first bought the van to wash the upholstery material (it came up lovely) and a right old faff it was.

i'll sleep in the van tonight and see if i get bitten.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 7, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> thats gonna be a problem  Sharon.....  it would mean taking all the fabric (which is stapled to its base boards) off the cushions. i did  this when i first bought the van to wash the upholstery material (it came up lovely) and a right old faff it was.
> 
> i'll sleep in the van tonight and see if i get bitten.



A fogger should get into all the stapled fabric OK. I really meant bedding & towels etc. at 60 degrees. 
I have ordered a couple of the foggers as we've been living in our van for nearly a year now with dogs in & out too. Provided you air it well afterwards I'm sure it won't harm you, I'm asthmatic too.

PS I hope you didn't get bitten last night!


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 7, 2019)

Sharon the Cat said:


> A fogger should get into all the stapled fabric OK. I really meant bedding & towels etc. at 60 degrees.
> I have ordered a couple of the foggers as we've been living in our van for nearly a year now with dogs in & out too. Provided you air it well afterwards I'm sure it won't harm you, I'm asthmatic too.
> 
> PS I hope you didn't get bitten last night!



i didn't sleep in the van last night after all.....   i went to talk to a vet yesterday with photos of some tiny white dry powder which i had found near my feet area in the cab  bed.   The receptionist was convinced i had a nasty spider or two in the van (which i have) and suggested a generic spray for killing insects.  The man in the pet shop also thought it was spiders.  so a fly spray will be cheaper than the eye-watering £32 which the vet wanted for a spray......   The van has been sat for a few weeks now and is covered in spider webs... so its worth a try.   if it doesn't work the fogger is the next step...   thanks sharon


----------



## Borders2 (Aug 7, 2019)

Clamp silage is relatively rare nowadays due to the problems with the "bree" or runoff which is toxic to aquatic life which is why so much is cut baled and and wrapped. Haylage is the modern method but it does involve rather a lot of plastic so.... back to the clamps possibly?

B2


----------



## Debroos (Aug 7, 2019)

I thought so too but the amount of maize grown these days has increased hugely and I think this must be made into clamp silage....maybe it has less run off...


----------



## Debroos (Aug 7, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> i didn't sleep in the van last night after all.....   i went to talk to a vet yesterday with photos of some tiny white dry powder which i had found near my feet area in the cab  bed.   The receptionist was convinced i had a nasty spider or two in the van (which i have) and suggested a generic spray for killing insects.  The man in the pet shop also thought it was spiders.  so a fly spray will be cheaper than the eye-watering £32 which the vet wanted for a spray......   The van has been sat for a few weeks now and is covered in spider webs... so its worth a try.   if it doesn't work the fogger is the next step...   thanks sharon



Blimey! spider bites!
so what exactly did they say the white powder you found was?
did the bites hurt?


----------



## harrow (Aug 7, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> i went to talk to a vet yesterday with photos of some tiny white dry powder which i had found near my feet area in the cab  bed.



Just spider droppings,


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 7, 2019)

harrow said:


> Just spider droppings,
> 
> View attachment 72407



EXACTLY    - what i found harrow....   many thanks......

the spiders bit me at night and did not wake me up.  i got small bright red lumps which were irritating for a few days, but no where near as bad as midges and mossies.....       the bites between my toes were the most annoying   (there was a hidden web just inches from my feet which i found when i removed the mattress.


so a £1 spray can may be the answer.......  Result ! (hopefully)


----------



## harrow (Aug 7, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> EXACTLY    - what i found harrow....   many thanks......
> 
> the spiders bit me at night and did not wake me up.  i got small bright red lumps which were irritating for a few days, but no where near as bad as midges and mossies.....       the bites between my toes were the most annoying   (there was a hidden web just inches from my feet which i found when i removed the mattress.
> 
> ...



I got a black plastic box out of my garage that's been there a few months and you can see the white spots on it (not photographed ) and the white spots are just from the spiders living above it.

Added a link,

https://www.nhm.ac.uk/content/dam/nhmwww/take-part/identify-nature/spiders-in-your-home-id-guide.pdf


----------



## ricc (Aug 7, 2019)

Borders2 said:


> Clamp silage is relatively rare nowadays due to the problems with the "bree" or runoff which is toxic to aquatic life which is why so much is cut baled and and wrapped. Haylage is the modern method but it does involve rather a lot of plastic so.... back to the clamps possibly?
> 
> B2



still plenty of clamp silage round this area.   all it needs to eliminate the effluent leaking out is a good 24 hour wilt.  they mow the grass and leave it lying in the field in the sunshine for a day then go in with the harvester and chop it and clamp it. not only does it eliminate effluent at the clamp but it reduces the number of trailer loads to transport from field to clamp.

all purpose built clamps, with concrete base and structural walls  have effluent drains and collection tanks built in anyway.   field clamps ... basically just a heap of lawn mowings in the field are now very rare though.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Aug 7, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> EXACTLY    - what i found harrow....   many thanks......
> 
> the spiders bit me at night and did not wake me up.  i got small bright red lumps which were irritating for a few days, but no where near as bad as midges and mossies.....       the bites between my toes were the most annoying   (there was a hidden web just inches from my feet which i found when i removed the mattress.
> 
> ...



OMG I'm itching just thinking about it!
When I was 16 & living in a bedsit a cat visited me one day which I loved & made a great fuss of. When it left I saw fleas jumping on my bed. I freaked out and sprayed a whole tin of anti-perspirant all over the bed & bedding, it was all I had to hand!


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 7, 2019)

harrow said:


> I got a black plastic box out of my garage that's been there a few months and you can see the white spots on it (not photographed ) and the white spots are just from the spiders living above it.
> 
> Added a link,
> 
> https://www.nhm.ac.uk/content/dam/nhmwww/take-part/identify-nature/spiders-in-your-home-id-guide.pdf




DONT OPEN THE LINK  if you dont like spiders  !!!!!   aargghh !!!!!


----------



## delicagirl (Aug 7, 2019)

i just removed the bedding and  the overhead bed base and sprayed  the cab roof like crazy  -  a moth as big as a kitten flew out from somewhere.....   NASTY  great fat thing......  sorry if we have moth-lovers here...  i hope the spray put it to sleep quickly....


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Aug 7, 2019)

Collette as I pointed out to you seeking professional help from a Vet and the use of a product recommecded by the vet would pay in the long run I hope your cheaper product works having tried the dearer one and knowing that it works I would recon £32 well spent.

Alf




delicagirl said:


> i didn't sleep in the van last night after all.....   i went to talk to a vet yesterday with photos of some tiny white dry powder which i had found near my feet area in the cab  bed.   The receptionist was convinced i had a nasty spider or two in the van (which i have) and suggested a generic spray for killing insects.  The man in the pet shop also thought it was spiders.  so a fly spray will be cheaper than the eye-watering £32 which the vet wanted for a spray......   The van has been sat for a few weeks now and is covered in spider webs... so its worth a try.   if it doesn't work the fogger is the next step...   thanks sharon


----------



## mistericeman (Aug 7, 2019)

Did they look anything like this ??? 

[video=youtube;8ziiCtXk4t0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ziiCtXk4t0[/video]


----------



## harrow (Aug 7, 2019)

mistericeman said:


> Did they look anything like this ???
> 
> [video=youtube;8ziiCtXk4t0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ziiCtXk4t0[/video]



Spider babies !


----------



## Debroos (Aug 7, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> i just removed the bedding and  the overhead bed base and sprayed  the cab roof like crazy  -  a moth as big as a kitten flew out from somewhere.....   NASTY  great fat thing......  sorry if we have moth-lovers here...  i hope the spray put it to sleep quickly....



Best of luck. Hope it works.


----------

